# Beginning School



## nicnap (May 24, 2005)

I know that this isn't exactly the place for it, but I will put it here anyway. Pray for me brothers, I begin RTS Charlotte in a couple of weeks. I have been out of school for a few years now (not too many, only four, but that is still four). By the Grace of the Lord, I will fininish and be ordained in the OPC. 

[Edited on 5-25-2005 by nicnap]


----------



## bond-servant (May 25, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------

